# Reginald 101 Installation



## Sarah Grant (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello all!

I am hoping someone might be able to give me some advice.  I am a first time stove user and have got my hands on a small Reginald 101 wood burning stove which is really delightful and the perfect size to heat our 12x20ft cabin on the grounds of our house. 

I have been scouring the internet for an old manual for said stove but don't seem to finding anything.  I already have the correct Flue for Reggie but was hoping someone might be able to give me advice on the other fittings I would need and any other important information I might have overlooked.

Apologies for being completely ignorant on the whole thing I am a really newby to the stove world.

Thanks so much in advance,

Sarah


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarah Grant said:


> I already have the correct Flue


 
What do you mean that you have the flue?  Do you mean a chimney liner for the stove?


----------



## webbie (Nov 28, 2012)

That is a fairly generic wood stove - you should be able to use an manual for something like a Jotul 602 or an Upland 17 for the basics.

The only difference might be the flue size outlet - check it. It may be metric in which case you can either get an adapter or maybe work with 5" with a super-crimp and furnace cement.


----------



## Sarah Grant (Nov 29, 2012)

chimneylinerjames said:


> What do you mean that you have the flue? Do you mean a chimney liner for the stove?


Hello,
I have the chimney 'pipe' I thought that was a Flue? I just don't have any attachements or adaptors yet. Also wasn't sure what to ask for to put the Chimney out the side of the shed (rather than vertical through the roof) as there are two Flue outlets. Obviously I'll need a 90 degree bend for the Flue but do you have any advice on things like distances from the walls of the cabin (someone told me 3 feet from any walls), what to stand the stove on (paving slabs?).... Again thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Sarah Grant (Nov 29, 2012)

webbie said:


> That is a fairly generic wood stove - you should be able to use an manual for something like a Jotul 602 or an Upland 17 for the basics.
> 
> The only difference might be the flue size outlet - check it. It may be metric in which case you can either get an adapter or maybe work with 5" with a super-crimp and furnace cement.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!! x


----------



## webbie (Nov 29, 2012)

Sarah Grant said:


> Hello,
> I have the chimney 'pipe' I thought that was a Flue? I just don't have any attachements or adaptors yet. Also wasn't sure what to ask for to put the Chimney out the side of the shed (rather than vertical through the roof) as there are two Flue outlets. Obviously I'll need a 90 degree bend for the Flue but do you have any advice on things like distances from the walls of the cabin (someone told me 3 feet from any walls), what to stand the stove on (paving slabs?).... Again thanks for your advice in advance.


 
I think you need to read through this article:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/installing_a_woodstove

It will detail the difference between stovepipe/chimney connector (the inside stuff) and what goes through the wall or ceiling. All things being equal, going straight up will cost less and work better.

36" from the wall are generic clearances. You can find some info on these at :
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely


----------



## Sarah Grant (Dec 5, 2012)

webbie said:


> I think you need to read through this article:
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/installing_a_woodstove
> 
> It will detail the difference between stovepipe/chimney connector (the inside stuff) and what goes through the wall or ceiling. All things being equal, going straight up will cost less and work better.
> ...


 

Thanks for this, will read and try get my head around it.  We bought a 'flashing' piece for our angled roof from a Stove specialist but they said that they did not stock any other parts suitable for a reginald 101 wood burner.   Would you have any ideas where I could get another 'disc cover' - we tried to move the closed disc from the back opening to the top but as Reggie is rather old the disc cracked in half.   Now trying to find a replacement.  Also require a Cowell.

Best

Sarah.


----------



## webbie (Dec 5, 2012)

It may be that the disc (close off flue) could be the same for the older Jotul 602 - but you or someone else would have to measure.

Woodmans parts plus would probably have the Jotul part and maybe even the waterford one...
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/


----------



## Sarah Grant (Dec 7, 2012)

webbie said:


> It may be that the disc (close off flue) could be the same for the older Jotul 602 - but you or someone else would have to measure.
> 
> Woodmans parts plus would probably have the Jotul part and maybe even the waterford one...
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/


 
Ok thank you, I have emailed Woodmanspartsplus as I cannot see the Waterford 101's part list for sale on thier site so have emailed for their advice. We're in the UK so hopefully they can post abroad. Also have contacted this company which I found:

http://www.stovespares.co.uk/blanking-plate_jotul-f-602-stove.html

To see if a Jotul 602 back blanking plate would be suitable. The measurements of the back 'rear flue connector' are 15cm.

Sarah


----------

